# Pyrenees



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoping to visit the Pyrenees in about three weeks time. Starting in the east and popping over from France into Spain. Anyone have any "not to be missed" places to visit. Also good Aires/wild camping spots.

I tried to access this information by putting Pyrenees into Search and got 33 matches. Unfortunately I was not able to get beyond the first page. there were supposed to be three pages but when I clicked on 2 and Next I was told there was nothing further to see. Am I doing something wrong please?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grouch,

No answers for the Pyrenees question but I get the same problems with a search, every time there is more than one page, when trying to go to page 2, I always get - 'no topics or posts met your search criteria'.
This is because of my ISP - the dreaded AOL and there is no solution apparently. If you are with AOL then the only way to get it to work is to open 'internet explorer' instead and it works ok.

Pete.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Although I have never stopped there ,( but visited from argeles on med coast ) , many times , PAS DE LA CASA , on way to ANDORRA is well worth a visit , tax free goods :wink: :wink: , I have seen lots of M/H's parked up by there though , Allan .


----------



## 99417 (May 26, 2006)

Lourdes is not to be missed. If you are a catholic its compulsory, if not you will find it very interesting just to see how religion works for somebody. 
And in the Pyrenees France Passion has some nice spots to spend the nights. 
http://www.france-passion.com/ :roll:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for replies.

Yes Pete. I do use AOL. However at only £9.99 a month I am reluctant to change. MMM said they had trouble e mailing to AOL customers. I did mention this to AOL but got absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Personally I would give the capital of Andorra a wide berth, when we went through it was jam packed with motorhomes and almost impossible to move or to get parked. 
Tyres were cheap, we saw cars and motorhomes queuing up to have them changed.. perhaps 'off season' is quieter..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Personally I would give the capital of Andorra a wide berth, when we went through it was jam packed with motorhomes and almost impossible to move or to get parked.
> Tyres were cheap, we saw cars and motorhomes queuing up to have them changed.. perhaps 'off season' is quieter..


Totally agree with Jim here ! We drove through just after Easter. Plenty of space and few motorhomes ( we stayed at Camping Valira a few minutes walk from the centre of Andorra La Vella) but it is a grim town / country ! I know people who think Las Vegas is tacky but by comparison to Andorra....! It makes its money from duty free goods but all the elctrical things had been there since they were brought out. Most were well past their sell-by date and the prices were higher than those of Tesco ! They'd only got as far as TomTom 300 so you can tell how old things were.

The Pyranees are lovely though. Some glorious little villages on the French side and lovely places to camp.

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

5 years ago we decided we would travel through Andorra from Spain to France for the experience of the Pyrennees.
We left Perpignan on 12th October and overnighted in Bourg Madame on the Spanish border.
Next day we went into Spain and east to the border with Andorra. Got through and were amazed as we passed the 7/800 metre queue for traffic leaving Andorra for Spain.

Couldn't find anywhere to park for shopping (Andorra la Vella was heaving with traffic) so decided we didn't really want duty free. We kept driving to go through to France.

Started to drizzle, turned to sleet, then to snow and then a blizzard!
By this time we were well up the road, decided it was too difficult and finally managed to turn round and go back down.

Back to the border, fortunately the queue had disappeared and although we were stopped we were able to say truthfully that we had nothing to declare.

Back west though Spain and guess what? We spent another night in Bourg Madame!


----------

